# Jensen



## JoJobaker (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm looking for a Jensen KA5 in like new condition!! 
Does anyone have one for sale?


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

JoJobaker said:


> I'm looking for a Jensen KA5 in like new condition!!
> Does anyone have one for sale?


Suggest posing this as a _WTB_ in the Classified section...


----------

